# Personal Pontoon



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone ever use one of the personal pontoon boats? They seem stabil enough to be sea-worthy. Any comments? Personal experience?

Something like these @ Cabelas:

http://www.cabelas.com/pontoons.shtml

Thanks!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

a lot harder to deal with than a kayak. they mainly use them on rivers and lakes


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I have had the pleasure of my personal pontoon (kick Boat) for around 15 years now and I love mine. they are very stable for flat water and I have had mine in the salt many times. The only set back is their propulsion system. They are mainly designed for river , still water . Dont expect to try to cover long distances against the tide or heavy chop. Some of the newer models even have a small deck/floor which makes standing and sight casting possible.

so... as a recap....

Pros..... stability, comfort, portability

Cons..... at the mercy of the current direction, storage, hard to fish in the forward direction if the current isn taking you that way.

Other than that I would say give it a try, ( however I am planning on buying a yak


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I own one and also a yak. I would agree with cducer on all points. Don't overlook that storage is an issue, as it can take up more space than a yak. I primarily use it on a local river.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Pontoon boats are good for lakes and streams, where there is little or NO CURRENT. Mobility in the water is somewhat limited, so do not use to cover any great distance.

Easier to cast from as you are higher in the water than most kayaks; however, you are also higher in the water , and you feel every wave like a bobber ( hope you dont get sea-sick easily). I wouldn't even attempt a surf entry or exit unless surf is under one foot waves, or an offshore breeze.

I'll stick with my Ocean Kayak 13 Predator

Fishwander


----------



## Damian (Aug 28, 2010)

*Pontoon vs. kayak*

If the reason for looking at the personal pntoon is because you think it might be more stabe, consider this.

They actually make some nice outriggers that you can put on a kayak that make it near impossible to flip over, as well as making them stable enough to be able to stand up on.

plus they are removable so you can use them only in situations where you ened them.


Damian


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm going to have to dissagree with a couple posts above.

It's true that pontoons are used a bunch on rivers. But, that's becuse they deal with current VERY WELL. I have a friend that rows his toon down the new river gorge & it does great. The long oars give you the potential to be put a bunch of power into the water & they are probably the most manuverable craft going.

I would say that the Cons are that it is very suseptable to wind & you probably aren't going to knock out a bunch of miles in a day, unless it's on a river to help move things along.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

true.... basically the kick boats were designed for float trips on rivers and the best fun is on class white water....


----------

